# Quested V2108



## Jem7 (Mar 25, 2014)

Ok. I need to have a quick decision about to getting Quested V2108 speakers. I listened S8R before but couldn't listen 2108 because seller doesn't have it in stock. They're just getting it on order. They are cheaper than ATC and PMC in here. THe price I got V2108's around 5250$. So there is no chance for me to get ATC or PMC yet. What is your experiences with Quested V2108 if you worked on it?
I guess I'm going to get them but still have to ask this question


----------



## AC986 (Mar 25, 2014)

They're great. I love them. You need good stands that are filled with sand or lead shot. Something sturdy.

Good monitors all round. Really solid construction and quite heavy. They were delivered to me directly from the factory actually because one of the guys that works for Quested lives here, so he just brought them around from work.


----------



## Jem7 (Mar 25, 2014)

Yeah I'm gonna build the stands myself. But more detailed information would be helpful like what you like about them and what you don't like about them? 
When I see a 2 way speaker I always wonder will they sound detailed enough?


----------



## chrisr (Mar 25, 2014)

We have questeds and PMCs here - several varieties of each in various rooms - they are completely different sounding monitors at (to me) absolute opposite ends of the listening spectrum!!

The Questeds are much more musical and flattering, whilst then PMC's highlight frequency problems more readily. I personally don't enjoy listening to the PMCs, but listening to the Quested's is a delight. _To me _ the PMCs can be quite fatiguing - but on the other hand I have noticed audio glitches on them that I've missed on Q's. The negative is that I personally feel that everything seems to sit at the same depth on the PMC's (dunno why?) - and I get a more natural feeling of depth/presence contrast from the Q's...


----------



## AC986 (Mar 25, 2014)

Jem7 @ Tue Mar 25 said:


> Yeah I'm gonna build the stands myself. But more detailed information would be helpful like what you like about them and what you don't like about them?
> When I see a 2 way speaker I always wonder will they sound detailed enough?



Read the SOS report on them from a few years ago. May have been Paul White who did the review; can't remember. HZ uses these models doesn't he? Ask him what he thinks.


----------



## Jem7 (Mar 25, 2014)

*adriancook*
I read SOS review too. Yeah Paul did it. Most reviews says it's detailed, non-ear fatigue and not hyped transparent sound. There is some people saying it's midforward on Gearslutz.

*chrisr*
That's the kind of answers I'm looking for! Thanks for your message. 
I heard the PMC IB series before not remember exact model IB1 or IB2 but yes they were a bit bright and can be fatiguing in long time work and in smaller rooms but the details were impressing. Never sensed the room in the recording like that before. 
My current speakers getting old. They're like more than 40 years old now and starting to distortng but I like them because they're detailed and I think they're 4 ways. I believe Quested's can be more detailed even they're 2 ways because they're created for that purpose. Btw If I can mix well with these I can with Quested's too 

https://scontent-a-fra.xx.fbcdn.net/hphotos-frc1/t1.0-9/578868_10151908182145094_138474356_n.jpg (https://scontent-a-fra.xx.fbcdn.net/hph ... 4356_n.jpg)


----------



## Jem7 (Mar 26, 2014)

It's too late now. I already ordered them. :D


----------



## emid (Mar 26, 2014)

Jem7 @ Wed Mar 26 said:


> It's too late now. I already ordered them. :D



Would you mind letting know of your impression please.


----------



## Jem7 (Mar 26, 2014)

emid @ 26/3/2014 said:


> Jem7 @ Wed Mar 26 said:
> 
> 
> > It's too late now. I already ordered them. :D
> ...



Sure why not! But it would take a month to get them because seller doesn't have it on the stock so they ordered one pair for me.


----------



## emid (Mar 26, 2014)

@Jem7: Thank you. 

I am also in between yes and no. But I am not in hurry, I will wait. Take your time please.


----------



## Will Blackburn (Apr 1, 2014)

Ive got the S8rs and absolutely love them for all genres, but they excel at things like orchestral music


----------



## Jem7 (Apr 3, 2014)

Well, I can't wait them!


----------



## Jem7 (Apr 30, 2014)

I got them now! Arrived yesterday placed on stands. My first impression was the midrange clarity. So clean and I can hear the stuff that I'm not hearing before but basses were not big and huge as I expected and I read before.


----------



## AC986 (Apr 30, 2014)

Jem7 @ Wed Apr 30 said:


> I got them now! Arrived yesterday placed on stands. My first impression was the midrange clarity. So clean and I can hear the stuff that I'm not hearing before but basses were not big and huge as I expected and I read before.



Glad you like them. They're built to withstand a nuclear attack. Very tough and robust.

Need good stands.


----------



## Jem7 (Apr 30, 2014)

Well I built the stands myself from mdf and filled with stands and rubber feet. They're very rigid and almost heavy as 2108's but floor is not even and it shakes little when i push them with my hands. That might be the issue.

Stands : http://instagram.com/p/nTp1lTyAD_/#


----------



## AC986 (May 2, 2014)

How are they going?


----------



## Jem7 (May 2, 2014)

Just great Adrian! I love them much more everyday. Can't believe what I was missing before. Their amps get quite hot too.



emid @ 26/3/2014 said:


> @Jem7: Thank you.
> 
> I am also in between yes and no. But I am not in hurry, I will wait. Take your time please.



So I got them and listening been 3 days. Wanna ask anything about them?


----------



## Jem7 (May 8, 2014)

Btw that's how it looks now :


----------



## Hannes_F (May 8, 2014)

Looks yummy.


----------



## AC986 (May 8, 2014)

That's them alright! :D


----------



## Brobdingnagian (May 8, 2014)

Very pleased with mine, which I have owned since 2004, I believe. I also purchased the twin subs and SBC800 monitor interface, as soon as they were available at the end of 2012. Absolutely no regrets. A lovely set of speakers and way to work.


----------



## Diffusor (May 8, 2014)

I believe Hans Zimmer uses Quested so they can't be that bad.


----------



## emid (May 8, 2014)

Jem7 @ Fri May 02 said:


> Just great Adrian! I love them much more everyday. Can't believe what I was missing before. Their amps get quite hot too.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thank you very much Jem7 and really sorry I missed your post. I have read a lot over the internet since then and read only good about them. I have also demo them at one of my friend's studio. I think I have decided already


----------



## Jem7 (May 10, 2014)

Thanks Hannes!

*Brobdingnagian *
Absolutely it's the loveliest set of speakers I ever worked on and it makes you to work harder to get good sound. 

*emid*
It's ok. Yeah there is only good reviews around the internet about Quested's. After the comparing V2108's with my friends 3 way Prodipe monitors, I couldn't believe that V2108's has more detail and clarity and low freq range is very clear and transparent. Also loving the reverb tails


----------

